# made my first sign. today :) BUT



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

made my first sign. today  

BUT im having some problems with the size thing. according to the info the picture cant be bigger then 500x100 or 19. something in size. but i had to go way under that before the sign would show. it just ended up like a little red cross on a little red paper ( error message ? ) so whats the problem. thx


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

i figured it out


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Who made your avy?


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

i did


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Damn, very nice, I was actually gonna use that same concept for a sig recently.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Damn, very nice, I was actually gonna use that same concept for a sig recently.


by all means just use it :thumbsup:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

No no, I'm not doing it anymore. But it is a very nice design.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

plazzman said:


> No no, I'm not doing it anymore. But it is a very nice design.


thanks !


----------

